# Success To The Railroad flask



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey all not sure what to make of this one.Looks like it could be a good one.Embossed Success To The Railroad both sides.Pontiled with a nice fire finished lip.There are no makes mark that I can find (IE Clevenger Bro.)Lots of seed bubbles and  like three pot stones that I can see .The color is a green aqua.
  Thanks for any help. More pics to come.
      bill


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2011)

The bottom .Oh it sit a little woobley to.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2011)

The lip finish.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2011)

Potstone in front of the rear wheel.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2011)

Potstone in the side .Theres one in the middle of the pontil to.
   Thanks agian for any help all.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

Something's telling me it's a Clevenger, but I wouldn't mind being wrong about that.. []


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Charlie well when I picket it up I kind of figured it would be a repo but for 2 buck I thought I could'nt go wrong .If its a Clevenger I'd guess it was an early one would'nt say. Anybody know any tell tail signs .
  Thanks agian .
    bill


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I'll tell you what I thought.. for one, there's no basewear on the bottom, and also it looks.. "heavy" like the glass is too thick..
 for $2 I would not hesitate to acquire it, even if certain it is a repro..


----------



## botlguy (Sep 24, 2011)

According to McKearin & Wilson this is almost definitely an early, 1920s, perhaps the first, reproduction of a flask.  An "in-hand" inspection by a flask expert would be able to tell for sure. It should be very close in appearance to a GV-5. Look at the horses mane and tell us if the mane has a sharp saw tooth design. If so, it is a REPOP.  Also, somehow, the pontil scar doesn't look right to me.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Botlguy ,The mane on the horses does indeed look like sharp saw teeth. Heres another look at the pontil.
    bill


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 26, 2011)

It should show base wear and usually high point wear.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 27, 2011)

That's not a pontil mark.  You can't have a mold seam and pontil on the bottom at


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 27, 2011)

It is pretty common to have a mold seam and a pontil.....it would be kind of hard to have a *free blown* historical flask or embossed bottle.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 27, 2011)

Well from what I have learned this is most likely a very early Clevenger Bro Repo .80 yr old.That being said Its not because of lack of base wear or high point wear because there are quite a few historical flask out there that have none.There are a lot of old bottles that have none.Check the Glass house sales you'll see for yourself.The reasoning is that the flask is very heavy and has the the saw shaped horse mane.(Thanks agian Botlguy.)I took it to a flask collector who said his only concern was the weight.Other than that he said it could do well at auction on it own for what it is.Thanks agian all for your comments , replys and info.
   bill


----------



## kungfufighter (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> It is pretty common to have a mold seam and a pontil.....it would be kind of hard to have a *free blown* historical flask or embossed bottle.


 
 Spot on Melinda.

 The flask is to my eye a Czech reproduction from the 20s.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Jeff for your reply. That would be fine too, make it 90 years old.


----------

